# Awabca



## Tanga (15/1/11)

Hi,

Will this club be meeting next month? It seems like it's been awhile since anyone was active here, or on the website, and I didn't want to rock up to a meeting and find I was the only one.


----------



## np1962 (15/1/11)

Tanga said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will this club be meeting next month? It seems like it's been awhile since anyone was active here, or on the website, and I didn't want to rock up to a meeting and find I was the only one.


The club itself is definitely active, give Quantumbrewer a pm with any questions.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## jonocarroll (15/1/11)

Absolutely meeting next month, Tuesday 1st February - the beer competition will be English Ales - Kit Only, and should be a good night, as always.

The web presence of the club is gradually increasing, but it's still mainly offline activity.

Feel free to drop in and see what we're all about. Try some beers, some wines, have some supper, and chat to lots of local brewers and winemakers.

Everyone welcome.


----------



## np1962 (15/1/11)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Absolutely meeting next month, Tuesday 1st February - the beer competition will be English Ales - Kit Only, and should be a good night, as always.


Think I've got a couple of stubbies of Coopers Real Ale in the cupboard. Only problem is they are about 3or 4 years old. What's my chances?  
Nige


----------



## jonocarroll (15/1/11)

NigeP62 said:


> Think I've got a couple of stubbies of Coopers Real Ale in the cupboard. Only problem is they are about 3or 4 years old. What's my chances?


Dunno - crack one open. If it still tastes like an English Ale then feel free to drop in and have it judged. We use BJCP guidelines if you wish to self-judge to see if it qualifies.

We've been pushing members to get involved in this kit-only comp, so hopefully there will be a decent number of entries. There are several members who know their kits and make them well, so the competition should be interesting - both for the judges, and everyone who gets to taste the entries afterwards.

Incidentally, if anyone's interested in seeing what other people are able to do with a kit (in terms of brewing something to style) then feel free to drop in.


----------



## Tanga (15/1/11)

Awesome! I'm a kit beer brewer myself, It'll be interesting to see what turns up. I haven't seen many English Ales, so it's probably just as well there's no time to brew anything. Who knows what you'd end up with =). I've been experimenting with wines and ciders lately, but don't really have anything that's any good. I'll bring along my cheats GB, but should I bring food to share if I can't bring a beer?

Hmmm, what'll go with English Ale.


----------



## jonocarroll (15/1/11)

We have a table of food brought by members for casual stand-around supper after the meeting (while tasting the competition entries and anything anyone's brought to share around) so if you would like to bring some finger food, we won't stop you. Otherwise feel free to join in as a guest with no pressure.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## RussTaylor (17/1/11)

Welcome Tanga! I'm supposed to be keeping the website up to date with a monthly newsletter but I've been a bit slack over the last few months. I'll see if I can get them up this week.


----------



## Tanga (17/1/11)

Cheers!

Doesn't look like I'm going to be able to make next month's meet afterall - but will be there in March for sure. Should give me time to put something down and get it aged sufficiently too (a beer at least), so it'll be good to know what style.


----------



## jonocarroll (25/1/11)

(Finally getting around to answering your question...) The March competition will be Weizen/Weissbier (BJCP 15a), with no wine competition. April will have no beer competition, but wines judged will be Fruit, Vegetable, Herbal, Flower, Cereal & Leaf Wines.

Our year starts in May, and once the new competition calendar is finalised I'll post a link here.


----------



## Tanga (27/1/11)

Cool - my honey weizen should be about ready to drink around then. =)


----------



## jonocarroll (27/1/11)

Tanga said:


> Cool - my honey weizen should be about ready to drink around then. =)


Club comps (as with many comps) are judged to BJCP guidelines - you're welcome to put it in that comp, but be aware that non-traditional will likely be judged lower than traditional, particularly if the off-style element is distinct.

That said, I've taken away first prizes with fairly off-style beers, so feel free to enter with that.


----------

